# Skating im Taunus



## botze (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es im Taunus praeparierte Skating-Loipen oder sind dort nur die Klassiker unterwegs? Bin fuer alle Tips dankbar...


----------



## wartool (13. Januar 2010)

präpariert sind soweit ich weiß gar keine Loipen im Taunus - höchstens "plattgelatscht"

spezielle Skatingloipen wird es daher vermutlich erst recht nicht geben nehme ich mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> präpariert sind soweit ich weiß gar keine Loipen im Taunus - höchstens "plattgelatscht"



Gaaannnzzz falsch:

http://www.taunus.info/de/gaesteinformation/sport-und-freizeit/taunuswinter/loipen/


----------



## Marko S (13. Januar 2010)

Hier sind die Loipen mit aktuellen Infos.

http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf

Viel Spaß

Marko


----------



## botze (14. Januar 2010)

Besten Dank fuer eure Infos! Die Loipenuebersicht von Naturpark Hochtaunus kannte ich noch nicht.
Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es leider nur eine Skating-Loipe, das ist die Weilsberg-Loipe (7) mit 2,5km...
Dann werde ich mich doch eher in Richtung Vogelsberg umsehen.

Manuel


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2010)

botze schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich doch eher in Richtung Vogelsberg umsehen.
> 
> Manuel



am Vogelsberg wars heute fast perfekt - Top Schnee, Loipen super präpariert - nicht zuu viel los - hat eigentlich nur noch die Sonne gefehlt...


----------

